# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Polish Diminutives. Спешу поделиться новыми знаниями.

## Wowik

Про то, что Болек это Болеслав, я догадывался. А вот что Лёлек оказался Каролем это для меня стало неожиданностью   ::  . 
Как из Кароля получить Лёлека   ::  ? 
Кароль, Каролек, Каролёлек, Лёлек?
Кароль, Каролек, Ролек, Лёлек?

----------


## BappaBa

> Как из Кароля получить Лёлека   ?
> Кароль, Каролек, Ролек, Лёлек?

 Похоже на то, как из Александра получился Саша.
Александр, Алексашка, Сашка, Саша. =)

----------


## Wowik

> Александр, Алексашка, Сашка, Саша. =)

 Мне вот сыну Сашке надо про Лёлека объяснить, про себя-то Шурик всё знает.

----------


## Оля

> Спешу поделит*ь*ся новыми знаниями

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мне вот сыну Сашке надо про Лёлека объяснить, про себя-то Шурик всё знает.

 Александр, Алексашка, Сашка, Саша, Сашурик, Шурик?    ::   
Теперь я даже знаю, как из Ричарда получился Дик: Ричард, Ричардик, Дик.  И тут без наших не обошлось.  ::  
(А если серьезно - как?)

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Мне вот сыну Сашке надо про Лёлека объяснить, про себя-то Шурик всё знает.   Александр, Алексашка, Сашка, Саша, Сашурик, Шурик?     
> Теперь я даже знаю, как из Ричарда получился Дик: Ричард, Ричардик, Дик.  И тут без наших не обошлось.  
> (А если серьезно - как?)

 Richard, Rick, Dick.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Richard, Rick, Dick.

 Ну этак можно любую букву подставить.   ::  
Почему тогда не Richard, Rick, Nick?

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  Richard, Rick, Dick.   Ну этак можно любую букву подставить.   
> Почему тогда не Richard, Rick, Nick?

 Можно наверное и любую...   

> The boy's name Dick \d(i)-ck\ is pronounced dik. It is of English origin. A rhyming nickname from medieval times. Richard (Old German) "dominant ruler", was shortened to Rick, then *rhymed* to Dick, and variants like Dickson and Dix (which is also the French word meaning "ten") followed.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Спасибо.  ::  Исчерпывающий ответ.

----------


## Wowik

> Спешу поделит*ь*ся новыми знаниями

 А я-то все понять не мог   ::  , что мой заголовок как-то странно смотрится!  
Вернемся к Лёлеку. 
Папа Римский, который Войтыла, тоже был Лёлек.

----------


## kamka

Lolek is not very popular though. In fact, the only 2 situations in which I heard it, was "Bolek i Lolek", and Karol Wojtyła's childhood nickname.
Usually it's just Karolek. And since I'd only expect a small child to be called "Lolek", I'm thinking it might've turned into "Lolek" because of children's disability to pronounce "r" and a tendency to replace it with an "L"   ::   
I wouldn't really call any Karol "Lolek", unless I wanted to annoy him  ::  
As for Саша, I think we beat you in that aspect, as we call Aleksndra/ Aleksander - Ola/Olek  ::  I still fail to see how did people come up with that one   ::

----------


## Wowik

> As for Саша, I think we beat you in that aspect, as we call Aleksndra/ Aleksander - Ola/Olek  I still fail to see how did people come up with that one

 It's simple! Polszczyzna kresowa.
Александра/Александр (Russian and Belorussian) is Олександра/Олександр in Ukranian (and sometimes in Old Russian). Олеся/Олесь (Belorussian Алеся/Алесь).  Olesja/Oleś in Polish.
Одни акают, другие окают  :: .
Немного похоже на чередование Владимир/Володимер/Володя.

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  As for Саша, I think we beat you in that aspect, as we call Aleksndra/ Aleksander - Ola/Olek  I still fail to see how did people come up with that one     It's simple! Polszczyzna kresowa.
> Александра/Александр (Russian and Belorussian) is Олександра/Олександр in Ukranian (and sometimes in Old Russian). Олеся/Олесь (Belorussian Алеся/Алесь).  Olesja/Oleś in Polish.
> Одни акают, другие окают .
> Немного похоже на чередование Владимир/Володимер/Володя.

 прекрасно!   ::  ты даже не представляешь себе как дольго я испытывала найти ответ к этому вопросу! Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Оля

> [s:21byb6io]прекрасно[/s:21byb6io] здорово!   ты даже не представляешь себе*,* как долго я [s:21byb6io]испытывала[/s:21byb6io] пыталась найти ответ [s:21byb6io]к этому вопросу[/s:21byb6io] на этот вопрос! Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## kamka

И тебе спасибо!   ::

----------


## Wowik

Читал польский роман конца XIX века (в переводе   ::  ).
Пару раз вставал в тупик с уменьшительно-ласкательными вариантами имен. 
Самый ступор вызвала Кася. Из контекста чуть позже выяснилось, что это Катажина. Вот, оказывается, как по-польски Катю звать надо! 
Теперь тест для желающих: 
Кто такая Иоася?   ::

----------


## kamka

Чаще всего говорят просто Asia, Joasia звучит ооооооочень вежливо.
Женских имён на-sia много, но самые популярные - Basia, Kasia i Asia. Они так часто выступают, что даже не знала они могут казаться странными   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Joasia звучит ооооооочень вежливо.

 Там, кажется, про пожилую графиню речь была.

----------


## Wowik

> но самые популярные - Basia...

  Опять не сразу догадаешься, от какого имени взяли Ba- и добавили -sia   ::  Популярных русских имен на Ба- и нету, так что аналогии не помогают. 
С детства мне привычны были только имена маминых сестер - Казя, Броня, Феля.   :: 
Еще мне нравилось имя дяди — Юзик и кота — Мрытусь. 
Потом, конечно, узнал много других имен, но то, что маму можно звать Юлюсь, я не догадывался до конца института, пока от бабушки такое не услышал.

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  Joasia звучит ооооооочень вежливо.   Там, кажется, про пожилую графиню речь была.

 н-да! Хотя бывает, что и к детям так обращают, но это кажется среди "выших сфер". Немножко как для кого-то слишком благовоспитанного. Значит, это не режет уха, но не очень часто употребляется.    

> Опять не сразу догадаешься, от какого имени взяли Ba- и добавили -sia  Популярных русских имен на Ба- и нету, так что аналогии не помогают. 
> С детства мне привычны были только имена маминых сестер - Казя, Броня, Феля. 
> Еще мне нравилось имя дяди — Юзик и кота — Мрытусь. 
> Потом, конечно, узнал много других имен, но то, что маму можно звать Юлюсь, я не догадывался до конца института, пока от бабушки такое не услышал.

 Basia - Barbara. Особенно пожилие люди любят этот суффикс к всем именам добавлять - мой дедушка например даже ко мне обращается Kamisia, хотя нормально такого не образуется от моего имени. 
Kazia, Bronia, Fela i Józek сейчас почти не выступают среди молодых (ну, может кроме Józek), зато Julia очень популярное, уменьшительных форм тоже много, так как в польском нет строгих правил и люди как раз придумывают множество вариантов - Julka, Julcia, Juluś, Julinka, Juleczka, Jula, Julinuś... но, правда, найболее универсальное - Julka.

----------


## Wowik

Ta grafinia byla tetkoj ili babushkoj

----------


## Оля

> Они так часто [s:17oqz2az]выступают[/s:17oqz2az] встречаются, что я даже не знала, что они могут казаться странными

  

> н-да! Хотя бывает, что и к детям так обращаются, но это, кажется, среди "выших сфер". Немножко как для кого-то слишком благовоспитанного. [s:17oqz2az]Значит[/s:17oqz2az] (тут можно сказать "то есть", "я имею в виду" и многое другое, но не "значит"), это не режет уха, но не очень часто употребляется.  
> Basia - Barbara. Особенно пожилые люди любят этот суффикс ко всем именам добавлять - мой дедушка, например, даже ко мне обращается Kamisia, хотя [s:17oqz2az]нормально[/s:17oqz2az] вообще-то такого не образуется от моего имени. 
> Kazia, Bronia, Fela i Józek сейчас почти не [s:17oqz2az]выступают[/s:17oqz2az] встречаются среди [s:17oqz2az]молодых[/s:17oqz2az] молодежи (ну, может, кроме Józek), зато Julia очень популярное, уменьшительных форм тоже много, так как в польском нет строгих правил, и люди как раз придумывают множество вариантов - Julka, Julcia, Juluś, Julinka, Juleczka, Jula, Julinuś... но, правда, наиболее универсальное - Julka.

----------

